# Need homework help



## frost (Nov 26, 2012)

hey guys and gals, im doing a research project for my english class and i decided to do it on pythons and boas. within the project im going over husbandry,sub species, public view, and government control. if any of you know of any good books, articles, ect i would really like to know. and if you have any other ideas i cant put into the project let me know i could always use more information and ideas to pump into it.


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2012)

I would cut it down to just one of the two, either boas or pythons. Moreliapythons.com has some good info on Morelia. Government control could include the Lacey Act, HR511.


----------



## frost (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm, yeah i guess both would be a bit much. ill probably go with boas since im bringing in my adult red tail to show everyone. thanks for the info. im trying to find the annual deaths from animals charts to show the class but im having a hard time finding it. Ben siegal posted it when the ban was going on. im waiting on a reply from him.


----------



## frost (Dec 3, 2012)

hey guys, im having trouble finding the chart that shows the annual death caused by animals. i would like to find the one that shows all deaths also. One that i found showed that there is a greater number of deaths caused by vending machines that constrictors. i thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## frost (Dec 11, 2012)

got my project done. the teacher and the class loved it. =]


----------

